# I bought a new 3" WIDE flush cutting bit



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

It just arrived today in the mail. I can't wait to try it out on my CNC table. The 1" wide bit I was using works great, but it requires 49 passes to flatten a 4x8 MDF panel. This one should do it in 17 passes.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Niiiice!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gee I'd like to see this in progress on YouTube


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

What brand?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan,

Do you have enough free space in your garage to store something that big?

HJ


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Gee I'd like to see this in progress on YouTube


You will, soon.



Scottart said:


> What brand?


Magnate 2707 $49.69 at Amazon

Actually, it is 2-3/4" wide, not 3" I bounced around Amazon and ordered the bit that was 1/4" narrower than one I had previously viewed elsewhere.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> RainMan,
> 
> Do you have enough free space in your garage to store something that big?
> 
> HJ


I'll make room :laugh2:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good luck. Anchor your workpiece really well, slow the router to it's slowest speed and stand back!

But you already know that.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> Good luck. Anchor your workpiece really well, slow the router to it's slowest speed and stand back!
> 
> But you already know that.


Rainman always operates at his slowest speed.

HJ


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I may try it out tomorrow. I also bought a 2" wide bit of the same design, in case this one is just TOO wide.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I use the 2" version and love it. You already know that you have to reduce the RPM and take a light pass so you will be fine.

Bill


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I will post a video of the process as sonar I set it up with my Bosch router and the MuscleChuck unit.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Well, it cuts NICE, but it is no faster than the 1-1/8" bit. I have to slow the machine down to maintain the proper load on the router. The 1-1/8" round flush cut bit is faster, but requires more passes. :frown:


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

We had a 3" carbide tipped spider bit to flatten the vacuum spoilboard on the industrial CNC I used to tend, we could do the spoilboard at normal feed rates, but had a 10HP spindle to drive the bit, and 1HP servo motors doing the shuffle around the table. The spider bit option puts a lot lighter load on the spindle (router motor) as it has three carbide chips each with a contact spot only 1/4" across.


----------



## Jidemmi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nice man! Thats about the size we run. We had an issue the other day where for some reason the tool wasnt square to the board though so when we did our flycut it left steps across the whole board.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Jidemmi said:


> Nice man! Thats about the size we run. We had an issue the other day where for some reason the tool wasnt square to the board though so when we did our flycut it left steps across the whole board.


Yeah, I have the steps also. The blade needs to be absolutely level with the rails from side-to-side. I have to install a shim under the roller mounts on one side of my carriage to get it absolutely flush.


----------



## Dukie94 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Your Bit*

Where did you buy your bit?
Thanks
Philip


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

Flattening a 4X8 MDF sheet? The thought of all that dust gives me nightmares! :grin:


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Dukie94 said:


> Where did you buy your bit?
> Thanks
> Philip


Amazon.com has the bits

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006B0QXO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00



Shadowrider said:


> Flattening a 4X8 MDF sheet? The thought of all that dust gives me nightmares! :grin:


Yeah, it was about 3" thick on the floor afterward. That motivates me to hook up a shop vac to a shroud around the router. :wink:


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

How long does it take you to flatten your table


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

fixtureman said:


> How long does it take you to flatten your table


I was about 40 seconds per 8-foot pass with a bit of overlap, so about 20 minutes.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

The Hobbyist said:


> I was about 40 seconds per 8-foot pass with a bit of overlap, so about 20 minutes.


I normally do mine in about 15 minutes with a 1.25 bit 4X8 table. with that size bit I could get it done in about 1o minutes


----------

